# My 27 Gallon 1/2 Hex (56K Warning)



## Jimbo205

I have a Java Fern, Sword Plant, Melon Sword , Rotala Rotundifloria green and crypts in a 27 gallon tank 1/2 Hex 20 inches deep.
2 inches Seachem Flourite with 2 inches SoilMaster Select Red on top
pH 6.8-7.0
Tap water 9-10 dKH 161-179 ppm KH (Bi-Carbonite & Carbonite; 
20 dGH 358ppm GH (Calcium & Magnesium)

I use a Current USA Orbit 20" 2 X 40 Watt Power Compact Strip Light Fixture w/Lunar which includes 2 Dual Daylight Bulbs (6700K & 10,000K). 

****
One 40 Watt Dual Daylight bulb on from 9am to 2pm, and the second 40 Watt Dual Daylight bulb on from 11am to 8pm and finally The Lunar Light is on from 8pm to 2am.
****

My Rotala Rotundifolia Green is completely taking over and I can't keep up with the trimming. (Thank goodness I can trade this when I have time - with the Local Fish Store - For Seachem Excel!) The Java Fern as always is a trooper and is doing okay if not good. 

But Amazon Sword, Melon Sword and the Crypts are NOT DOING WELL, why??
I have put Seachem Flourite Tabs underneath the roots. The plants try and put out new leaves sometimes but then get a coating of algae on them. 

How should I adjust my lighting to help these plants THRIVE as well as the Rotala? 

I use the Seachem Daily Dosage Schedule as best I can AND the dry dosing with Potassium Nitrate (KNO3) and Potassium Monobasic Phosphate (KH2PO4). I know Tom and Seachem say light drives the level of nutrients needed. 

Should I adjust the lighting downwards somehow (hours/intensity/duration) or pull almost all of the Rotala out? 

HELP!!!


----------



## John N.

That's a pretty good deal, trading your Rotala Rotundifolia for Excel. Lucky you! 

Is it the algae that is causing the death and decay of the Amazon swords, melon sword? What type of algae, pictures)? The reason I ask is maybe theirs not enough CO2 to battle off the algae. It sounds like you have the proper amount of nutrients, but maybe some more DIY CO2 or even a tad bit more dosage of Excel can stave off some algae.

The other potential issue is the lighting as you have already noted. If these plants need a good amount of light to grow well. It could be the tank is too deep and isn't getting the light you want down there. One fix, maybe, is some better reflectors from ahsupply.com. 

OR the plants there could do better with a continues lighting period. Say 1 pm - 10 pm, and no siesta lighting period. 

-John N.


----------



## Jimbo205

So I either increase my dosage of Excel or decrease the lighting in my tank. 
Which do you think these plants need the most? 

I will try to take a photo and post when I get a chance. 

The Amazon Sword and Crypts are on 'shelves' halfway up the tank closer to the lights about 8 to 10 inches from the light. The Melon Sword is at the bottom at 20 inches (maybe 18 with the substrate). A side view of it is in my gallery. I will see if I can post that here.


----------



## John N.

Whoa, Nice tank! I expect a mass of algae problems. But bearly can see any. Hex tanks can be very difficult to scape, and I think you managed it very well with your shelves and overall layout. Very lush and green. Oh..back to the problem.

I can't see to distinquish which algae you have, but I would do these two things for any algae.

1) Increase excel dosage. So 1 and 1/2 of what you are currently dosing and see the effect.

2) Have a continuous light period of 8-9 hours.

3) Combination of both 1 and 2 if nothing perks up

Oops, I guess that makes three things. 

-John N.


----------



## Jimbo205

> One 40 Watt Dual Daylight bulb on from 9am to 2pm, and the second 40 Watt Dual Daylight bulb on from 11am to 8pm





> Have a continuous light period of 8-9 hours


8 to 9 hours of one 40 Watt Dual Daylight Bulb (6700K/10,000K) or 
2 X 40 Watts?

8 to 9 hours of 40 Watts or 80 Watts.

Or 3 hours of 40 Watts in the morning and 1-2 hours of 'Noontime' intense 80 Watts and then 3 hours of 40 Watts in the evening?

I can increase the dosage of Seachem Excel that part is easy. Adjusting the lighting schedule - that for me is hard to figure out.


----------



## John N.

I miss read the orignal post, and thought you were doing all lights on from 9-2 and then turning it back on from 8pm-2am. Sorry about the confusion.

*When reducing your light, try:*
One 40 Watt Dual Daylight bulb on from 11am to 3pm, and the second 40 Watt Dual Daylight bulb on from 11am to 8pm

OR Both bulbs (2x40w) on from 1pm-8pm, or some timeframe to give 8 hours.

Light and CO2 are major causes of algae in my opinion. So by reducing the lighting, we're hoping to control one of the variables to see if the algae is reduce, and plants still thrive.

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif

It appears that you are depending on Excel for Carbon. As I understand it, Excel works well as a carbon source, but not well enough to be used in a high light tank. And, that is a high light tank. So, I suggest that you try just a single 40 watt bulb, on for 8 to 10 hours. Then I suggest thinning out the Rotala growth so the other plants get good lighting too. If this works well, you could get a pressurized CO2 system and go back to full light intensity.


----------



## Jimbo205

I can't afford a pressurized CO2 system - just out of my price range. This light fixture was a luxury to me ( I love it). 

If I understand correctly - basically if have 1 light on for 4-5 hours and the 
2nd light on for 4-5 hours, even if they overlap at the noontime that will okay, correct? 

For now I will try 11am to 3pm for one bulb and the second bulb on from 4pm to 8pm. I know I will adjust this schedule a number of times, but I do appreciate the help with this. Like I said, adding more Seachem Excel to me is easy. Adjusting or understanding the dynamics with the light is another. 

The 2 local fish stores being willing to exchange Rotala Rotundifolia Green Trimmings for Seachem Excel is a godsend. I am currently using both the Seachem Daily Dosage Schedule AND the dry supplements. The Seachem Excel of course being the only supplement I cannot dose dry. Using the PPS Schedule I am dosing one Smidgeon (measuring spoon) of Potassium Monobasic Phosphate for the 10 gallon tank, 2 for the 27, one Dash (measuring spoon) of Potassium Nitrate for the 10 gallon, 2 for the 27. Dry dosing is SO MUCH easier and quicker to do for these tanks. For my 2.5 Gallon Nano at the Office, I realize liquid is the only practical thing.


----------



## Jimbo205

Once I get the light, algae and Seachem dosing under control;

What do I need to do for my Amazon Sword, Melon Sword, and Crypts to THRIVE. I have put Seachem Flourish Tabs underneath their roots in what I thought was a good quantity (about 3 per plant). 

Ideas?


----------



## Jimbo205

Well, I have learned what happens when you use dry supplements AND Seachem Daily Dosage Schedule!
You can not even tell that I trimmed my plants!
I am half tempted to just rip out every single Rotala, but just don't have the confidence yet to go back to a 'bare' tank again. 
Meanwhile I am trying to find the time to get to my local fish store after lunchtime, hook up with Bob at Eddies Aquarium in Latham, NY and get my free 2 bottles of Seachem Excel. 
Now I am ready to do a second trimming on both my tanks at home and again exchange for Seachem Excel. I love being able to do this, but it is all very time consuming. Vacation is 2 days away, and I am afraid what will happen to the tank over that time. 
Luckily, I hooked up with Commander Joel at my kids' Royal Rangers who has a great background in organic chemistry, chemistry, mechanical engineering and had a great time talking tank chemistry. (He is going to help with the tanks while I am away on vacation. He said he has killed a cactus. I am hoping feeding fish and dosing supplement on the chart on the wall will be easy for an engineer. I just love the guy for trying and helping. )


----------



## Jimbo205

Update after harvesting Rotala Rotundifolia Green out of most of tank. I am very happy that my Melon Sword is doing as well as it is. My hope is that the Amazon Sword and Crypts will start to do better.


----------



## Jimbo205

2nd photo taken tonight. I am trying to learn how to upload my photos.


----------



## Jimbo205




----------



## Jimbo205

Rohape would be thrilled. You can't see it in these photos, but the Melon Sword that he sent to me that was so TALL AND HUGE when he mailed it to me is starting to come back with nice red leaves, and grow back healthier and strong.
This was just an exercise in photobucket to see if it was as easy to use as I hoped. And it is. If I can post photos, anyone can. 

Now why do some photos get cut off on the right side? And if I try to fix that in the next 36 hours will it work? Do I need to change something in photobucket? I thought it automatically reduced size or memory size? 

Well, not bad for a first try at this computer stuff. 

For anyone who has not tried yet, when you have time, try photobucket. 
It is pretty easy.


----------



## Jimbo205

Oh, and I could not resist the temptation to take the photos of my wife watching my 27 Gallon aquarium intently. I know she was just deeply in her conversation on the phone, but I could not resist the shot of her almost looking like she was into my aquariums.


----------



## Jimbo205

Just put the Large (to me) Anubias that I received in the mail today from John N. with the help of my 5 year old. 
It is so fun when the kids want to help. 

As we were driving to the YMCA last night to go swimming, I was quizzing them on the 10 Gallon tank and the fish we have in it. They did great. (They helped pick out the new fish at the local fish store last week.)

They got stumped when I asked how many different kinds of plants were in the tank. 
Or the color of the gravel. Funny. They did not ever notice that it was BRIGHT BLUE. 

Next step. TRIM THE ROTALA AGAIN! 
(And exchange at either Union Aquarium close to home or Eddies Aquarium in Latham close to work.)

That is actually going to be a lot of work because I know I need to take out the HUGE Lava Rock with the Java Fern tied to it to check it, and check on every other plant. 

Might as well be a teardown. Maybe not. Will find out tonight. 

Java Fern is great when it is heavy enough to weigh itself down. If not, I learned that SMALL lava rock can be purchased in the barbeque section. Great idea!


----------



## Jimbo205

I have adjusted the light schedule to be set for 4 hours from 4pm to 8pm with 2x40 Watts Dual Daylight (6700K & 10,000k) so that I can watch it pearl when I am home. It is interesting the concept of natural light. I hope to learn more about the dynamics about light and natural daylight with algae, pearling and plant growth. 
Just for the heck of it. Here are the latest photos. Thank you photobucket.
















































































































































































































I hope I caught at least one photo with the CO2 Diffusion. I love that. And the Neons are really cool. The rest of it is a work in progress. John N. your Anubias is pearling! I love those streams of tiny bubbles. :smile:


----------



## Jimbo205

Tonight when coming home from work and the grocery store I spent some time looking at my tank with the moonlights. After doing a 10% water change, I just looked at the aquarium with the new Oto, new 6 tiny Neons, and the new Black Neons, the 7 Mollies that I kept (I exchanged 8 at the local fish store for new fish) and the Big Neons that I got from last time. 

The fish, plants and even the snails look healthy and happy tonight. I am amazed to find myself saying that even the snails look fascinating tonight. They really are cool when they get larger. 
Time to adjust the heater. Cooler weather is starting to creep in in Upstate New York.


----------



## lailastar

What are those "shelves" made out of and how do they stay there?


----------



## Jimbo205

lailastar, good question and thank you for asking. 

They are glass and they stay on there with All-Glass Aquarium Silicone Glue. 

This goes all the way back when I had FRED THE GOLDFISH which lived for about 12 years. No matter what I tried, I could not keep aquarium plants and I did not have the money for the $$$$ aquarium plant light fixtures that the local fish store sold. I also did not have a nice computer with internet connection, a digital camera or know about some of the nice Goldfish websites that there are (GAB and some others that DataGuru knows about). 

It is a little depressing because after having this Goldfish for about 12 years and growing to about 12 inches long and about 3-4 inches tall, we really thought that NOTHING could kill him. You should have seen what my oldest son threw in this tank one day when he was a toddler. If anything would have killed this goldfish, this would have been it. Well, I was wrong. 

I had this idea that if I made shelves half way up my tank the plants could be closer to the light, and might live. Not thrive, but actually LIVE. Well eventually they did, after I killed FRED by mistake. 

Well, I got the pieces of glass and got the ALL-Glass Aquarium Silicone Glue and read the directions. It stated - safe for use with fish. Well, FRED was so big I did not want to move him and thought I could drain the tank halfway and work on the top half. 

The fumes were like the smell of vinegar and at one point I saw that FRED was not doing too well. So I took him out and put him into a white 5 gallon bucket for changing aquarium water. I figured he would recover. I even called the fish store for what to do. In the past I had gotten such random crappy advice from fish stores that I figured out that half the time they were just completely bull****ting. So when the guy on the phone said to put in a bubbler inside the bucket, I figured he would be just fine. I went to work thinking that if something did not go right, my wife would add the bubbler. WRONG. Well, it was my responsibility anyway, and no one would ever expect that killer Goldfish to ever actually kick the bucket. Again, WRONG. I get the phone call at work from my wife that FRED died. I could not believe it. After 12 years and 4 kids, that goldfish actually died from fumes from ALL-GLASS Aquarium Silicone Glue that said safe to use with fish. I wish it had said - WHEN DRIED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was so upset that I called up ALL-GLASS. I am sure that they are a very good business, but the best I got out of them was, "I am sorry to hear that your fishy died." The fact that that stupid Goldfish actually lived 12 years and grew to 12 inches long amazed me. The fact that I killed it using a product that said it was safe to use, made me feel extremely stupid. 
I had originally won FRED at a County Fair with one of those cute games where for a Quarter you throw a ping pong ball and win a gold fish. Never knew he would out grow a Goldfish bowl. 

So Fred died, the shelves stayed and the aquarium plants lived. I have always wondered if Fred had lived if I ever would have been able to get aquarium plants to live before he ate them. But from the pictures I see of others planted Goldfish tanks, I would say yes. 

So Glass and Aquarium Silicone. Good question, and thank you for asking. Fred was really cool!


----------



## Snephmie

Awww!  That's heartbreaking!

Beautiful tank, though. Those shelves give the tank a cool front view. Very lush tank.


----------



## Jimbo205

Thank you, that is kind of you to say. 

My next step is to get some tweezers and learn how to 'aquascape'. 

That will be interesting.


----------



## Jimbo205

Got a pair at the local Hardware Shop. Startled my kids. We were on the way to the drugstore, I saw the place out of the corner of my eye and swerved into the parking lot. 2 minutes later I have a 2 PC All Purpose Clamp Set Stainless Steel. Says its ideal for mechanics, hobbyists and electronics. Enkay Products Corp out of Brooklyn NY 11208. $6.00 not bad. 

Guy in the store said if I was looking for 24" tweezers they are called Forceps and I would need to get them from a surgical supply store.


----------



## Jimbo205

Seachem Daily Dosing Schedule for 30 Gallon Tank


----------



## Jimbo205

Melon Sword is looking great. Rohape, if I had my digital camera to take a photo, I would. Leaves growing in a nice beautiful red color. \
This may be because of the dry ferts I am now using. I am assuming the plant is getting higher levels of what it needed. 
The Amazon Sword which I moved from the higher shelf on the top left of my tank, I had put next to and beneath the Melon Sword. Doing much better there. 2 new leaves that look like they are doing well. The Rhizome looks healthy. I am tempted to cut off the older leaves, but decided not to. This location is also right next to the CO2 diffuser (air stone). This might be helping also. 

The small amount of Hemianthus Micranthemoides and Blyxa seem to be doing okay. I have not seen the growth take off on these. But that may be because I did not plant these plants all in a bunch. 

I spread them out amongst my tanks to see where they would do best. 
Will wait and see.


----------



## Jimbo205

Came home tonight to find that somehow I had left the light on manually instead of letting the timer shut off the Dual Daylight Bulb and just let the Moonlight do its thing. 

Good thing. I got to enjoy watching the CO2 send its tiny bubbles up the entire 20 inches and get caught in leaves and get tinier by the time it got to the top. The filter I shut off while feeding the fish, and this also I had forgot to reset. Nice effect. The combination of the newly recharged CO2 and the light being left on had the Red Melon Sword pearling nicely sending up the tiniest bubbles up in a steady string. It was enough to inspire me to manually turn on the 2nd Dual Daylight Bulb to make the plants REALLY pearl for a short bit while I feed the fish. It is so cool to see ALL of the fish now school together while waiting for food. Really looks good. 

Again, I am going through withdrawal from the family digital camera which my second boy took to school for the school yearbook. I assumed it would come home for the weekends. We are going to have a talk. I mean my tanks are not perfect, but I like to look at the photos over time about how things have changed. I really have learned a lot since being here. 

Still dreaming of the next tank to set up.....


----------



## Jimbo205

Green water. When my lights are turned off, at times the water looks a little green. Turned the lights on before going to work just in case. 

Did a large water change yesterday. I am hoping the dry ferts are not causing this. Will wait and see.


----------



## PapaLoc

Very nice tank Jimbo. 

I just stumbled unto your thread here, good read.


----------



## Jimbo205

PapaLoc, thank you. It is always good to have a biology student as a friend. 
I might ask you someday to explain some of the more scientific threads here at APC. 
By the way, I love your aquarium. Looks very nice. 

I am dying here without my digital camera. 
If it doesn't come home from my son's school soon, there are going to be ISSUES.


----------



## Jimbo205

I followed Hoppy's advice regarding a blackout for (2 days) and it worked like a charm. 
I had forgotten to hook up the lights to the timers again, so the tank got an 'extra' day blackout. 
The water is crystal clear. Just beautiful! Thank you Hoppy!


----------



## Jimbo205

Just downloaded digital photos from camera to home computer. I thought my upload had worked last night with photobucket. I'll try again. I was hoping that I would be able to post photo updates away from home. Oh well. 

Photo updates coming soon. My son now carries the digital camera and cable in his backpack so that he can use it for the school yearbook, and Dad can indulge in Dad's aquariums.


----------



## Jimbo205

*Update*

Well that post did not work. Shoot.

Snails shut down my Penguin 300 Bio-Wheel. I completely tore it down to find snail shells, etc all over it. Good thing I only completely tear this filter down every year or so...... I may end up buying some snail eating fish!

Meanwhile I am considering going back to my Wardley Tubifex Worm Cubes. They float, keep the water clean (not that you could tell at the moment) and I can tear them into smaller pieces and the Mollies ravenously gobble them up. I know the Tetras prefer the TetraMin Tropical Flakes. And I do have the TetraMin Tropical Crisps which say that they have 35% less waste. Those seem to be too crunchy for the Neons.

Basically I think from my snail explosion I have been feeding the snails. I have been trying to feed smaller amounts twice a day. The Tubifex Cubes were easy because I could take out any extra floating on top (never needed to). That seemed to control the snails pretty well.

I will see how the fresh DIY CO2 'recharge' helps with the algae and snails in the tank along with cutting down A LOT on amounts of fish food. I don't think I was feeding alot, BUT. Time for fishy diet. I may also look into purchasing more Oto's and maybe some SAE's.

Long term I may in the far future completely tear down the tank and put in a soil substrate underneath my current substrate (am I nuts????????).

Currently I have for my substrate from top down - Mulm with Snail Shells, SoilMaster Select Red with the original substrate mix of Seachem Flourite mixed with Black and White Gravel. I know Mulm is supposed to be Black Gold, but the look of multiple layers does not look good at the moment.

And I have had such a positive experience with the El Naturale 10 Gallon Tank that I have set up - I may like to go that route with this maybe.

Of course, I still have a big bag from my regular 10 Gallon tank from when I cut THAT substrate depth in half. That mixture is BRIGHT BLUE with BRIGHT PINK gravel mixed with Seachem Onyx.

At the very least I would like to VERY gently mix the substrate that I have now and watch the SoilMaster Select Red do it's thing with that HIGH cation exchange capacity. Then again with the Mulm, that may have plenty. Either way, I want my substrate to look better.

For now I will try to practice patience and sit back and wait for the DIY CO2 to do it's thing with cutting back on the algae growing on the glass. The One Oto I have should have PLENTY to eat!


----------



## Jimbo205

Tank looks great. 

Feed fish. 

Add dry ferts. 

Oops. Instead of 2 X the dose of the 10 Gallon tank I added 3 times the dose of the 10 Gallon dose. 

Ecosystem did not like that..... Time for a water change, or a black out. Or something. 

Looked beautiful last night. 

This morning algae bloom. Algae blooms are good from growing Daphnia or something else right? (There has got to be something good come out of this besides more time between me and my tank.)


----------



## Jimbo205

Memory lane is fun to walk down sometimes. Nice to see what this tank looked like back then. 

This light fixture is now on my 10 gallon set up which is working out great. 

I almost tossed out this tank since I did get it all the way back Christmastime of 1990 for my wife as a present and it is very, very old. 

But just before I went to toss it, I realized that this would be the perfect tank to use for pre-mixing my reefsalt mixture with the water for my Nano Reef Tank. They say that mixing it up for 24 hours with oxygen (can we say BIO-Wheel?) is very good before using it. 

It is in storage for now, but when I am able to scrape off the silicone (sprung a leak 24 hours AFTER I set up my 75 gallon freshwater planted tank) and reseal this - then I will be able to use it again. 

It is so hard to break down a tank. 

But it is cool that I can reread this thread and re-remember all the cool lessons fellow hobbyists taught me on APC. 

Thank you all!

Jimbo205


----------

